

Ask HN: What are the best tasks to sell a new social media marketing tool? - ramiyer21a

I am working on a social media tool (nothing new - just a rehash of things already existing) that I want to market and sell. What would be the best action items for me?<p>The target segment is bloggers and ebook authors.
======
Liongadev
Social Media Marketing? Proof the value by dogfooding

